
Adobe Alternatives for Digital Artist - app4soft
https://twitter.com/Everblue_Comic/status/1124453210297520128
======
_def
What about Premiere?

~~~
app4soft
Try _Olive_ [0]

[0] [https://github.com/olive-editor/olive](https://github.com/olive-
editor/olive)

